# Tankless water heaters?



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Here is the situation, we have a part ownership in a cabin. We sometimes have 20+ people there, so water demand can be very high, but is has worked pretty well overall. However, it has one of the huge corner garden jetted tubs and it takes two tries to fill it after waiting a half hour or so. It currently has a 50 gallon electric water heater that is 7 years old. We are thinking of getting an 80 gallon unit like we have at a cost of about $1,000 just for the heater. The other option would be a tankless. I have been intrigued by these for many years, but I have read so many bad reviews that I didn't want to mess with them. It would appear that most bad reviews are of the small ones that just can't keep up if anything more than one bathroom is calling for water. We do have a 1,000 gallon propane tank, but I kind of like the idea of saving the propane for the furnace and the stove. We keep the water and water heater shut off when vacant. 
I see HD has some electric units that wouldn't require the bore holes through the foundation to vent the tankless in case we did decide to go with the electric tankless. Reviews seem to be good too. Any other thoughts on this? One issue is that being in a remote area switching over could leave us without hot water for a few trips for the inevitable things we forgot... Your input would be appreciated. I have spoken with two plumber buddies and their reviews were very mixed too.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

My Dad put one in 6-8 years ago and loves it. From what he says it would be ideal for a cabin especially since it doesn't sit and hold a bunch of water at temp.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Just the time alone saves you $$$. No need to winterize but make sure you get a good inline prefilter.


----------



## utaharcheryhunter (Jul 13, 2009)

Install them all the time, customers love them.. They cost more up front, but there have been awesome rebates in the past. 
More cost effective in the long run.
You do have to purchase a cleaning kit with a pump that cleans out the scale and deposits. But if you flush it every 6 months, it will last forever..
The biggest issue would be your vents. The systems that I install take PVC vent pipe and need to be directly vented outside. So most people that have homes that are finished won't do it because of the venting. You can also use the stainless vent line too. 

But you won't regret it.


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Is the PVC venting just for the electric HD?


----------



## utaharcheryhunter (Jul 13, 2009)

Is the tankless you were thinking about electric? Or propane, Nat gas?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

No natural gas available, so propane or electric. PVC would be ok, just need a cement cutter, but it would be located right next to the foundation. The price of propane delivered can vary so much that I like the idea of staying electric. When is stainless used vs PVC, for the less efficient units?


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

For me it is natural gas. I have a water heater that is as old as the house. I'm still amazed it is still going. '87 I was thinking of installing a HD system when it goes out. I've always heard that most of the cost is tied up in the exhaust venting due to the stainless steel.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Had those in everyone of my apartments on my mission in Russia. Loved them! Can't figure out why more people in America don't them. They work awesome and they don't sit there heating water all day long!


----------



## trclements (Jan 17, 2012)

http://www.outdoorcooking.com/produ...mp-chef-triton-10l-portable-water-heater.html

Here is another option with no installation that runs of propane.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

My dad just became a dealer/installer for eternal water heaters. Seems like a better concept than the rennai. I know nothing about them. Just putting it out there. In my house I have a ground source heat pump. My dad has installed them in a few cabins. They can do you heat, ac, and your hot water. and they're all electric.


----------

